# Good day for dogs Bad for shotters



## bwade (Sep 11, 2008)

Well went out yesterday for a good day of bunny hunting. Well we sure had it. The dogs ran rabbits for 6 hours straight. The brush was so thick not one of use got a good shot. It was a smart old rabbit he played every trick in the books on the dogs but they figured them out. We finnally got one rabbit. But it wasn't the big one that had play games with the dogs. He is proably still laughing. It was a good day and alot of good beagle music.


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

been there lmao it will happen alot more in an area you train alot in the rabbits start staying up and wount go straight for dirt


----------

